# Natural FET



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

Is anyone currently doing a natural FET? I can't seem to see any when reading through the cycle buddies chats, but I may have missed some. I am on day 9. Starting opks at the weekend and scan on day 13. I normally ovulate around day 14-16. When I get a positive opk I just have to call the clinic then go in 6 days later. So it's all very laid back!


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi whirlybird,  so glad you have started this post   I'm on day 2 and have a scan on day 10 which is Fri. I normally ovulate 16-18 with the occasional long cycle. Last cycle I ovulated on cd26 but it's too be expected after ohss.

Good luck with the opks   please keep me updated how you get on! It seems so simple compared to a fresh cycle!


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi ladies 

I'm in my 2ww of a natural FET cycle. Test day Sunday 27th. 

This FET has been so much easier than the medicated cycles. The main positive for me was that I wasn't recovering from EC. They put me on baby aspirin and crinone for support so I take these daily.

Good luck to you both. Let me know how it goes xx 

I'm trying to keep postive for my two embies until test day. I've only ever had one embie transferred.


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi ladies 

Can I ask how much monitoring in terms of bloods and scans do you get in natural FET. With my clinic they simply make you opk after which you ring them, and they just book you in for transfer 5 days later - no scan. No bloods to definitely confirm ovulation and or check linings. I have requested that they do a scan and also check bloods for Lh surge ....


----------



## Catybr (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi ladies

I'm currently in the 2ww of my natural FET. Test day 6th April.
Jayne123 have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi 

As soon as AF came I was booked in for a scan( day 4) , to check my lining was thinning. Then I had another one (day 8 I think) to check my lining was growing. It was so they told me to do the ovulation sticks and let them know. 

Once I was ovulating they told me take crinone daily and come in for transfer 5 days later. I had no other scans not even before ET. 

Come to think of it I had no bloods, apart from the 7 day and 21 day I did before monitoring for my FET.

Catybr my main symptom is freaking out 😬😁😁😁. I've had red spotting and then gross brown stuff ( with crinone it is disgusting) sore boobs only in the last 48 hours. I'm constantly groping myself to see if they feel different. That's probably whats causing the soreness. 😆😆😆😆😆I'm feeling a lot of twinges like AF is on its way. 

Catybr how are you doing. Any symptoms? I had nothing in the first week at all.


----------



## Catybr (Mar 14, 2016)

Only on day3 no symptoms at all just having cyclogest once a day.
This is my first FET and fourth transfer and it is completely different to my other cycles I find that not every cycle is the same but you over analysis every symptom I find the wait is the hardest part of the cycle.
I'm trying to keep myself busy I'm on leave from work til Monday.


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hia, I did my first natural FET in January and had a scan ten days after my period then every two days after that to pin point when I ovulated. It was day 17 that month then I had my transfer 6 days later. I also struggled to find many people doing natural and no one else did a 6 day transfer so I was worried a lot! Good luck with your treatment, it is really nice not having any medication or injections xxx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes it does seem really odd that there is limited intervention in comparison to fresh or medicated cycles. But when you think about it most of the work has already been done. 

Toyajane congrats on your wriggly baby and strong HB. What were your 2ww symptoms? I'm obsessed with every twinge.

Catybr I test tomorrow, this two week wait has been the worst. How are you keeping up? Xx

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. So nice to hear of others doing a natural FET now too. I think I'm going to ov tomorrow-early eek! Makes it all so real as wasn't expecting to ov til early-mid next week. As long as I don't ov on Monday it's ok as my clinic don't do Sunday transfers. I don't have my one and only monitoring scan til Monday though. But they said on the phone that if I ov before the scan to let them know.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Best of luck to you all girls, yes natural fet's really do work  

Leenaj yes there is no monitoring as such just opk's and transfer so sounds right!!

fingers x'd


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello natural FET ladies  Just wanted to say that I set up the March/April FET cycle buddies thread for everyone doing FETs during those months - natural or medicated - so feel free to join us! The more the merrier x


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thankyou Jayne 123, yes I was the same! I did nt have many until after 2ww but within 2ww I had period like cramps and the odd mild twingey pains (felt like in my ovaries). I also had extreme hunger on one day but then went completely off all food after that. But that was it! Good luck for your otd 🍀 is it today? It is such a stressful time! Xx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh my God 

Oh my God  

BFP just now. 2nd line came up before I even put the cap back on the test.


----------



## Catybr (Mar 14, 2016)

Congratulations jayne123 🎉🎉


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Catybr. I'm still in shock.

Whirlybird - Did you OV today? 

Blondie71 - you have twins, congrats. I really feel like I have multiples too. It's just a feeling. Not based on anything at all. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies. Do keep updating. Xxxx


----------



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

Amazing news Jayne; congratulations! You must be on cloud 9. 

Yes I had positive ov tests today. I couldn't call the clinic though as they are closed, so I'm hoping it will still be OK to go ahead this month. Will call first thing tomorrow. 

Your BFP fills me with hope!


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ah Jayne congratulations! It's amazing how much of a shock to the system it is isn't it! Great news enjoy your lovely pregnancy xxx 

Whirlybird I hope you get to go this month. I was meant to have my first natural FET in December but because they could not decide which day I ovulated on I had to wait until January! So frustrating it's all such a waiting game! Really hope it happens for you xx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Congrats  Jayne 

My clinic simply does a Natural by opk and then the transfer. No bloods and no monitoring. I wasn't thAt keen on thAts so I hve requested blood monitoring in addition to opk and a scan...when is best to do a scan to check ovulation and lining - after the Lh surge ? I don't want ovulation to be missed..bloods and opk just tell you Lh surge not when you actually ovulate so would scan be better for this after the surge is detected ?


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Leenaj 

When did you last do bloods? I had no blood tests during the FET at all. Just 7 day 21 day and immunology about a a month before starting my cycle. My 2 scans during FET were to check my lining was growing as it should and when they said it was thick enough. I was told to wait for my surge (monitored at home)and they will let me know when come in for the transfer. 

I was very concerned about my lining being good and thick enough for my embies to snuggle into. less about actually ovulating, I just wanted to be able to carry the blasto. 

I'm not particularly scientific so correct me, but the opk tests in our case are to give an indication of when it's naturally the best phase to put an embryo back in your body based on how old your FETembryo actually is. 

How are your Frosties? Are they blastocysts? I understand where you are coming from as I kept thinking, is that it? I just go home and wait for you email me when I'm supposed to come in for my transfer? It all seemed too simple when you are used to the rigmarole of a medicated cycle.

Take care, it will be ok. For something so precious it's hard to trust a busy clinic ( what is their advice, how have they been with you so far?) But look at some of us in this thread, it actually works    I still can't believe I am one of them


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Jayne   it's a very surreal feeling eh   Yes I have twins from just one embryo that split so u never know what can happen lol x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, would love to join you. I'm currently 2dp5dt with a natural FET (Although monitoring is full on at my clinic & I'm on HRT, Clexane, Gestone, Aspirin during to 2ww - so not avoiding all the meds despite being in sync with my natural cycle.)
It's my first FET with my only frostie, so fingers crossed. 
Good luck everyone & lovely to see a BFP on this thread already. Congrats Jayne!

Zeka x


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes I have day 21 progesterone bloods this month. But if I have a natural Fet ideally I want some monitoring either bloods or scan. Is it worth me doing opk and then having a scan once I get a positive opk to check for ovulation and lining ?


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome Zeka  

How are you feeling? Please let us know your progress. I'm not 100% natural either (aspirin, crinone & steroids ) 

Soon I won't be the only BFP on this thread. 

Whirlybird & Catybr how are you doing? Leena, I hope you get some answers from your clinic. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

My clinic called me for a scan on 14th April. I'm so excited


----------



## Catybr (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi ladies

Jayne123 I'm doing ok 6dp5dt have had a bit of bad stomach the last 2 days not sure if it's the cyclogest but no symptoms as of yet except my boobs feel fuller.
Trying to stop myself from testing early.
Xxx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Oops, caved in and tested already at 3dp5dt! Of course bfn as sooo early. Was convinced for a moment I had a squinter but there's really nothing there!!! 😬


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies, congratulations to those who are pregnant, and baby wishes for everyone still waiting. I have 7 year old twins from a fet in 2007. I had icsi in Feb, which I got ohss, so I had to ha be my three embryos frozen on day 1 ;-(. I am a week late for my period so I can get my natural fet started. Where any of you late too? x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi ladies 

Oh bless you Zeka, it's so tempting isn't it. it was too early. I felt that I implanted late ( based on bleeding) and 5 days after transfer I would not have had a BFP. 

Keep positive. Let us know how it goes.

Chilton my AF before FET came on time. Could it be good news? Have you taken test?


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

No Jayne, unfortunately not. My period came this morning, which i'm happy about so I can start my treatment. 

I had a FET, which resulted in my twin daughters, who are nearly 8 (in 2007) . I would love to add to our family, hence why we are trying again. I got ohss last time too, which resulted in a fet, where I got caught with my girls first time. I'm hoping I am as lucky this time. I was very unaware of the risks of embryo's not thawing or developing last time, however this time, I am anxious! 

Due to sharing, I only have three 1 day old frosties, which I'm hoping at least 1 will survive. Last time, I had 5, which all survived and only 1 stopped developing. None got to blast stage and my girls weren't the greatest quality embryo's (compound stage) but both worked. How many embryo's did you all have? How many survived? A huge congratulations to all the BFP's   .

xx


----------



## Catybr (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks like it over for me again started bleeding this morning af pains.
This never gets easier it gets more harder feeling emotionally drained.
But I'm not quite ready to give up yet.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Catybr  . Don't give up! Wish I could help!! x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Catybr I'm so sorry,  

It's horrible news. I hope you are looking after yourself. I Wish I I could give you lots of big hugs xxx   

You are stronger than you think. Even though this takes it out of you, I can hear that You are ready to keep fighting. 

Take care 

Xxxx


----------

